# TDF Flowers



## steveindenmark (21 May 2022)

My Tour de France flowers started to bloom yesterday


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 May 2022)

Love it Steve! I’m going to pinch that. Is that freehand or from a template? ( I’m cack handed )


----------



## steveindenmark (22 May 2022)

I made the template freehand. All you need is a leaf shape and a circle. I glued the circle on the front and backside so it looks the same from both sides.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 May 2022)

If it helps. The circlt is 15cm across and the leaf is 25cm long and 10cm at the widest point.


----------

